# Correct Freewheel Tool



## drglinski

Just to confirm...

I have the original skip tooth freewheel on my 74 Sports Tourer - looking to buy a freewheel tool- does it require a Park FR-4?

Thanks


----------



## Metacortex

Yes, the FR-4 is correct for all Schwinn Approved Model J (Japan = Shimano) freewheels.


----------



## drglinski

Thanks buddy.  I figured you know for sure.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## drglinski

Thanks...got it ordered.


----------



## GTs58

drglinski said:


> Thanks...got it ordered.




Can't you just steal one from your Brother?


----------



## drglinski

Does not have one.  He usually lets people do that sort of work for him.  He normally doesn't remove his own freewheels.


----------



## momo608

Hmmm. I thought these later ST freewheels took a shimano type removal tool and not the atom style fine spline which the fr4 is right?


----------



## momo608

Ok, Glinski should be cool. Should have looked first. When was this used on the ST's?


----------



## Metacortex

momo608 said:


> Hmmm. I thought these later ST freewheels took a shimano type removal tool and not the atom style fine spline which the fr4 is right?




The FR-4 is the correct tool for all Model J freewheels, and the Sports Tourer used only Model J freewheels from the factory.



momo608 said:


> When was this used on the ST's?
> 
> View attachment 315858




Never. That is a Shimano freewheel which had a different spline arrangement, no seals and no top protector (outer chain guard). That freewheel requires a Shimano TL-FW20 (aka "Boss"), Bicycle Research CT-4 or equivalent removal tool.

Note also that it has cogs with triangular cutouts. Those cogs were used only on the 1975 Sports Tourer, so even if he swapped the cogs over to his existing Model J it would be technically incorrect for a '74 model. The following pics show the correct freewheels for a 1972-'74 (left) and 1975 (right) Sports Tourer. Unfortunately I don't have a pic of the unique version used in '71.


----------



## momo608

BTW, "Shimano TL-FW20 (aka "Boss"), Bicycle Research CT-4 or equivalent removal tool"

Is also for Schwinn FF freewheels. So when you guys start buying those positron bikes to complete your serious bike collections, you'll have it.

When I needed one I could not find it for cheap. I have now. $6

http://www.bicycletool.com/shimanosplinedfreewheelremoverpre-1985.aspx

Here is my home made tool made out of a grade 8 nut. I can't take credit for the idea but I improved upon it. Worked like a charm after I threw away some money on the wrong remover.


----------

